# [session] Temps d'ouverture différent selon utilisateur

## gglaboussole

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà un "problème" qui affecte mon système depuis plusieurs années et pour lequel je ne trouve aucune explication :

Qu'est ce qui peut expliquer que sur la même machine, 2 utilisateurs distincts aient des temps d'ouverture de session au prompt de GDM (pour parvenir sur le bureau)  complètement différents ?

En clair, sur mon pc, lorsque j'arrive au prompt de GDM (gnome 3, mais peu importe ce problème perdure depuis très longtemps, depuis de l'eau à coulé sous les ponts...) mon utilisateur mets environ 20 secondes à parvenir au bureau, alors que ma fille, ou mon compte invité,  y parviennent en 4 secondes !

Après avoir suspecté des problèmes de thèmes gtk différents, polices différentes, applications différentes au lancement de la session et tout harmonisé entre les comptes pour infirmer ou confirmer mon hypothèse rien n'y fait... 

L'analyse des logs de GDM ne montre aucun problème particulier, quelques warnings, mais présents pour chaque compte...

Les deux seules différences que je vois entre mon compte principal et les autres sont les groupes auquel j’appartiens (wheel, portage) et le volume de mon home.

A titre d'exemple mon home fait 63 Go alors que celui de ma fille fait quelques mega...

Est ce que la taille du home peut avoir une influence sur le temps d'ouverture de session ?

Quelles pistes puis je explorer pour savoir ce qui se passe au chargement de la session et analyser ainsi le problème ?

Y a t'il un moyen de loguer toutes les taches exécutées au chargement d'une session avec le temps pour chaque processus (un petit peu comme pour le boot avec  dmesg ou systemd-analyse blame ) ?

Merci d'avance pour vos explications ou toutes les pistes que vous pourrez me donner...

----------

## El_Goretto

En mode aveugle, une analyse des préférences dans le home (tous les repertoires ou fichiers en /home/user/.machin)?

En gros, traitement par dichotomie: tu en prends la moité, tu les déplaces (pour ne pas qu'ils soient charger), et tu regardes le temps de chargement. Et tu réitères pour savoir quel groupe d'applis ou quelle appli est en mode usine à gaz.

----------

## k-root

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Y a t'il un moyen de loguer toutes les taches exécutées au chargement d'une session avec le temps pour chaque processus (un petit peu comme pour le boot avec  dmesg ou systemd-analyse blame ) ?

 

avec gnome-session-properties  .. 

et dans ~/.xsession-errors ; il y a presque toutes les infos .. 

 *Quote:*   

>  tail -n 1000  .xsession-errors
> 
> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
> 
> localuser:gerrit being added to access control list
> ...

 

il est plus simple de faire un rm -rf .* ou de creer un new user que de trier les fichiers  ..  imho  :Smile: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci pour vos réponses...

l'analyse de  .xsession-errors  me montre des tonnes d'erreurs relative à efreet, evas, edge... bref que du e17 que j'ai supprimé de mon système depuis très longtemps !!   :Confused: 

(Je n'ai plus que Gnome 3 et pekwm en session de secours...)

Je vais creuser dans cette voie là...

Edit : fausse piste ! la date de dernière modification du .xsession-errors date de plus de 2 ans... j'en conclu qu'il n'y a aucune erreur concernant ma session ?? 

Pas de .xsession-errors dans les home des autres utilisateurs non plus...

Edit2 : Je vais voir pour supprimer tous les .xxxx de mon home, ou plutôt les déplacer depuis une console sans que ma session soit ouverte vers un dossier, de sorte que je puisse récupérer mes préférences

pour toutes les applis au cas où ...)

----------

## k-root

et dans celui ci ?

 *Quote:*   

> ~/.cache/gdm/session.log

 

https://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2012-December/msg00004.html

hum .. et dans le doute 

 *Quote:*   

> sudo journalctl -rb

 

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci pour le lien mais apparemment plus de log vers ce fichier dans gnome 3.10 (et 3.8 car je suis passé au 3.10 y a pas longtemps)

Compte de ma fille, pas de gdm :

```
laboussole .cache # pwd

/home/luane/.cache

laboussole .cache # ls -al

total 56

drwxr-xr-x 13 luane luane 4096 15 mars  14:26 .

drwxr-xr-x 30 luane luane 4096 15 mars  17:22 ..

drwxr-xr-x  3 luane luane 4096 15 mars  14:26 banshee-1

-rw-r--r--  1 luane luane    5 14 févr. 18:13 blueman-applet-1001

drwx------  8 luane luane 4096 21 déc.  10:57 evolution

drwx------  3 luane luane 4096 21 déc.  10:57 folks

drwxr-xr-x  2 luane luane 4096 21 déc.  18:16 fontconfig

drwx------  3 luane luane 4096 21 déc.  18:16 gegl-0.2

drwx------  2 luane luane 4096 24 déc.  16:49 gnome-control-center

drwxr-xr-x  2 luane luane 4096 21 déc.  18:13 gstreamer-1.0

drwxr-xr-x  3 luane luane 4096 21 déc.  10:57 ibus

drwxr-xr-x  2 luane luane 4096 15 mars  14:26 media-art

drwx------  3 luane luane 4096 21 déc.  18:13 mozilla

drwx------  4 luane luane 4096 21 déc.  18:17 thumbnails

```

Et le  dans le mien, un répertoire gdm et un session.log mais dernière modification 26/07/2013...

:

```

laboussole gdm # pwd

/home/jerome/.cache/gdm

laboussole gdm # ls -al

total 80

drwx------  2 jerome jerome  4096 26 juil.  2013 .

drwx------ 44 jerome jerome  4096 15 mars  19:03 ..

-rw-------  1 jerome jerome 53455 26 juil.  2013 session.log

-rw-------  1 jerome jerome 11553 25 juil.  2013 session.log.old

```

En revanche il y a pas mal de warning, fail et error dans le journalctl -rb...tout à l'air d'être logué avec systemd maintenant

Avant de vous les poster, je vais les examiner, et comparer tout ce qui se passe à l'ouverture de session suivant  quel utilisateur se connecte..

----------

